# Lift on ford jubilee



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

It lift working!! But after a while it slows down and don't raise as high also bouncy when stoping half way down
And when tractor is cut off with hydraulic lift up it slowy goes down!! Is that right?


----------



## dgray64 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like it's low on hydraulic fluid. If it only goes halfway up, that's all the oil there is and when it starts bouncing its pumping air, making bubbles in the fluid. That's hard on the system. Check the fluid level and see if there is water in the oil. Water makes it yellow like baby poop and makes it foam more. If this tractor is new to you, change all the fluids (transmission, rear end, and hydraulic fluid on a Ford is all the same in three compartments. 

Ford has a unique system. Look for the little lever under the seat on the right side. With it up (pointing straight up), the lift arms will go from full down to full up in small increments depending on where the control lever is (the longer lever in the guides with the knob handle on the right side). With the little lever down (pushed forward to the horizontal position), the arms work full down to full up with the top 4" or so of the quadrant. This is the draft control position used for plowing. It works great. Enjoy your Ford.

Dave edro:


----------



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've checked the fluid and was full. It worked good 2 or3 times around the field then don't go all the way up.


----------



## dgray64 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Hester, 

I ran out of ideas (sorry, I'm old). Anyway, I went to someone who really knows, "Soundguy at YTMag.com" After I presented your problem he came back with, 

soundguy

06-11-2012 07:02:38
184.247.50.212



Report to Moderator


will it go full up with no load?

does it have a vane or piston pump?

the leakdown is very likely a piston oring.

the jumpy going up could be a couple things.. could be a pump and leakoff issue working against each other.. or could, for instance in a piston pump.. be bad springs / broken parts not pumping... ther's always other possibilities like bad check valves too.. leaky reliefs..e tc.. blown out orings and gaskets.

overall lift resoloution issues can be linkaf=ge adjustment and cam / cam pin issues.

top cover kit is about 15$ for soft parts.. pin is another coupl$ or you can scrounge one... do have a service manual handy before you pull it down, as you need to back off the backpressure valve unde rthe acoorn nut before pulling top cover to prevent damage.. will need to do some testing and observation.. and you will need to use the alternator adjustment procedure in the manual so you don't have to use the nuday tools..

post back with some details.

soundguy

It's not a hard job to repair a Ford like yours and according to Soundguy, the price is right, too. Let me know what you think.

Dave edro:


----------



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help I'll it this weekend 
I'll let you know how it works. Thanks


----------



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks I worked and changed hydrualic fluid it did a lot. Now I need an lift plate rabuild kit. Thanks again. Allen


----------

